# Naughty at night



## TgrPrl (Aug 17, 2005)

I have 2 Neutered Males who fit the txt book description of Maine Coons.

Felix has always been more active and playful, but in the last 6 months, since moving from a house to an apartment, he has gotten increasingly naughty at night. :catsm 

He bats at the blinds, he jumps on either of my dressers and knocks stuff on the floor, he paws endlessly in his clean littterbox, he streches his claws on the foot of the bed (in the bedding)..... anything to make noise. 

When he bats at the vertical blinds I sometimes pretend I'm asleep and watch him.. he bats, waits for noise, then looks to see if I've awoken. As soon as I do, and as soon as he sees my eyes are open 8O he bounds across my bed to his spot by my pillow for lovies... Lately he has gone to scratching down the front of a nice antique dresser that I refinished  

I've tried various things... water bottles worked for a while, I'd then leave the bottle on the dresser (or where ever he had most recently chosen)... I've locked him out of the room (but then he scratches) I've pulled the cat carrier out and put him in there for an hour, I've hissed at him, and even lately I've sprayed him with the kitchen sprayer. Ive had talks with him and complimented him with a canned food reward in the mornings when i'm able to sleep straight through. 

He has food in his dish, they have 2 water bowls. 

His brother on the other hand has always been much more relaxed and hasnt given me this same trouble

I love my babies, I just wish I could sleep... 








[/list]


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

SPRAYED HIM WITH THE KITCHEN SPRAYER! Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa that's a ****, I got the visual! Ya know I truly believe that ya just can't outwit a cat and that's the very reason I love them. They are who they are, take it or leave it. Sorry I don't have any advise, but I did enjoy your story.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry folks I didn't realize that ya can't say the p*ss word here. Hmmm is that a cuss word?


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

He probally needs more play and exersize. Maybe you can get a harness and start taking him out for walks to wear him out. Heather has gotten like that a few times, but it's usually 4am and she bolts acoss the bed. I know I don't always play with them enough(3 in all), but that's why I got enough to keep each other company as I can't always be around. In fact tonite Brandy is really hissing at Heather, so I geuss she's been really obnoxious well I was at work.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd try a good solid time of play before you go to bed. Chase him around the house, pull a ribbon, whatever gets him going. Cats are nocturnal by nature and young cats are a bundle of energy. That helped a lot with mine when they wouldn't sleep at night. Also ignoring his spunky behavior completely. Any attention seems to be considered play and is just enchouragement. Now, thankfully they usually sleep through the night. Or at least I sleep through whatever they get up to!


----------



## TgrPrl (Aug 17, 2005)

Last night was an improvement. I have sliding closet doors in my bedroom and left them ajar, because I noticed a few posters on this forum mention that some cats are hindered by closed doors. I;m not sure if that was the key, but it did help, he only got on the nightstand one time to wake me up :roll: Note: I have, for the last month and a half, been putting pillows onthe dressers to keep him off. 

He actually was with me most of the night, and at one point I woke up and curled him into me and he proceeded to wrap his paws around my forearm and res his head in the palm of my hand... He sure knows how to work his mommy!

:catrun 
I have a laser pointer, i have some fresh catnip, and some toys, so I will try to be more dilligent about more playtime. If nothing else it will help in the weight reduction efforts, but that is a whole story in and of itself. :catmilk


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

One of my cats, Oran, does similar things early in the morning. His internal clock is amazing, and he knows the time within 10-20 minutes. My husband's alarm goes off at 6am during the week, and usually around 5:40 - 5:50, Oran starts with his "it's time to get up NOW and feed me my breakfast !" My boys both get a tablespoon of canned food as a treat in the mornings, and it's Oran's favorite part of the day ! I have to hide my glasses when I go to bed, otherwise Oran will pick them up off the dresser, drop them on the floor, chew on them.... then he'll move back to the bed... lick, lick, lick whatever bit of skin is showing...face....arm...foot....lick lick BITE ! If that doesn't get enough of a reaction, he starts picking at the blankets to pull them off of us. 

ANYTHING to pester us and get our attention... and he seems to just know what is going to be most annoying ! Once someone has gotten up to feed him his breakfast (this happens on weekends too - there's no reprieve!), he comes back to bed and will snuggle and sleep for a couple of more hours. :roll: It's all about HIS routine !


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

It does sound like classic boredom behavior, and combined with the fact that the kitty's been sleeping all day just so he can be bright and alert for ya at night, sounds just like what you're going thru. Good luck with the extra playtimes, I expect that it should help reduce the annoyances.

Really try ignoring him when he's doing his night frenzy also, and when he realizes it won't get your attention, the behavior will lessen. Earplugs for a little while, maybe?


----------



## TgrPrl (Aug 17, 2005)

They boys have calmed down quite a lot at night -i'm not sure if the lessons have been learned or if the time and amount of light during the day/night has changed, or maybe the fact that its just plain cooler at night. I wake up in the am with one on each side cuddling and talking to me. Its so sweet when they let me sleep.


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Both of my cats are like this and always will be. They run around like crazy during the night and play with toys right next to my bed that are loud and I KNOW that they get enough playtime during the day. My dad plays rough with them and they play for hours and the cats love it. I just ignore it, even though it is hard to b/c when they know you are awake they will continue to do it in hope that you will come play with them. You might just be lucky like me and have very nacternal (I hope thats how you spell it) cats.


----------

